# Fish Cleaning



## bowflint (May 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me if their is a fish cleaning station around Cape May. I was down last week caught a nice striped bass and my better half doesn't appreciate me trying to clean it in the small hotel kitchenette. I thought someone told me there is one around Jim's bait and tackle. Thanks


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Try the docks behind Jims or other local B&Ts, or even across the street at that dock. There are other shops on 109 and around the west side of town that likely also have a cleaning station. I don't recall for sure if I ever saw any, but it's fairly common for any that close to the beaches to have one out back or around the side.


----------

